# Missed one, scored another!



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2016)

I saw an add on craigslist for some cast iron sewing machine legs, complete with foot treddle, fairly cheap. I thought this would make a nice table, put a nice looking slab on it and voila! But someone beat me to it. Oh well it was in an antique shop, a rather cool one, so I had a look around. I saw a bunch of old tools but nothing that really jumped out at me. But in a showcase I caught a glimpse of something that I had been searching for over the years. I told the lady working there that I would like something in the showcase. She said what is it? I said it's the gotta have it........she paused and looked at me funny.......and I said you didn't even know you had it......she still had that puzzled look on her face. She said point it out in the case to me, so I did. She opened the case, picked it up, and said where's the rest of it? I said that is it. Puzzled look again.......she said, but it says saw set, isn't there another one? I almost peed myself at that statement, just to damn cute and funny. 

So this is it. A nickel plated saw set.



I cant tell what these numbers are.



But this one says pattented Sept. 15, 1908



The spacing settings



Looking down from the top. Only maker mark I could find is the B.B.B. on the top



Price? $14 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

Well?????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> Well?????????


I was working on it, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 3, 2016)

Should have got 50% off, seeing there was just one piece left in the Set

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2016)

Congrats on the snatch! What a find! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2016)

When I found the saw set tool this is what I originally went to look at.


 
Well it was already gone! someone beat me too it. so I looked around the store and found the saw set and was happy with that. I got to talking with the husband and wife that was working the store (maybe owned it, dunno) and they said that the seller of the sewing machine legs often gets them and that they would give him my phone number if I would like. so I did, never expecting to here anything more about it. but a few days later the guy did cal me! I was surprised, he said if he gets another that he would call me, I thanked him and we hung up. about a week passes and he did call me again, said he bought a bunch of sewing machines at an auction and parted them out and he had several leg sets to show me and I could have first pic. I said I could meet with him in a couple of days after work and he said that worked for him too. I called him back, got his addres and set up a time. As I was walking up his driveway we both pointed at each other and said "hey, I know you" We worked together when I was a supervisor at a Chrysler shipping yard, he worked for me, small world I thought. So we bs'd a bit and remaniced, and then he showed me a bunch of the old leg sets, very cool. I ended up buying 3, 1 for myself and 2 more to put table tops on and sell. might be kind of cool for some of the art or craft shows I want to do. so here's a couple of pics of what I chose, all are late 1800's early 1900's.

Lighting was kinda bad in his garage but these 3 are what I chose.



2 singers and a late 1800's white before they started casting the name in the legs. all the foot treddle work! and they all have wheels.


 
I'm keeping this one for myself, I'm thinking a walnut crotch wood top of some sort, and a cat bed on the treddle. where I want to put it is right in front of a heat register so the kitties will be happy. they love to be under things.


 
The things are just to darn cool and will make nice little tables for an entryway or ?


 
I looked at another one he had today and I said I wanted it, he's holding it for me. same thing as far as date, late 1800's but a name I didn't know.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2016)

That is awesome Greg! My grandfather was a tailor and did all his work on a foot-powered Singer that my grandmother taught me to sew on. I keep looking for one, have a live edge Mesquite piece that I'm saving for it when I get my hands on one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm still undecided on whether to go live edge or make a nicer top. but they will be one board as I have lots of boards up to 3' wide. Kinda trying to figure out what would sell better and bring the higher dollar. I think it may depend on the show and just finding the right buyer that thinks they are as cool as I think they are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2016)

@Tony Funny thing is most of theses machines still work! A testament to how things where made back in the day. Some of theses sewing machines are converted to electric motors. And some of them are very ornate and beautiful.


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony Funny thing is most of theses machines still work! A testament to how things where made back in the day. Some of theses sewing machines are converted to electric motors.



My grandfather had always wanted to put a motor on his but never had the money. He passed away when my dad was 13 and his machine still runs fine. My uncle Jim has it.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesome score on the bases, Greg! Someday I'm hoping to score a base or two and do the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's the piece I'm saving for one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2016)

I have some wide 5/4" walnut crotch boards in my stash in the garage. The problem is I can't get to them for awhile as I have a ton of wood piled on top of them. I might be able to sneak some out from the side after I get the workbench build done because that will remove a huge pile of 8/4" ash that's sitting next to it.

You see my dilema, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2016)

Man Tick, I'm really jealous. Wish I had that much clean floor in my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Man Tick, I'm really jealous. Wish I had that much clean floor in my shop.


Funny, that's just the garage/wood shed/kiln. The shop is just about as bad though, lol.


----------

